# UAE | One Photo Per Post



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sharjah , UAE*


Khaleed Lagoon por Infomastern, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sharjah , UAE*


Khaleed Lagoon por Infomastern, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*


The St. Regis Saadiyat Island Resort, Abu Dhabi—Exterior por St Regis Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*


The St. Regis Saadiyat Island Resort, Abu Dhabi—Exterior por St Regis Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8223/8321538851_0b4416b472_z.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8222/8312760941_bd09fbe5a6_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*


Aloft Abu Dhabi—Exterior por Aloft Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Abu Dhabi , UAE*


Aloft Abu Dhabi—Exterior por Aloft Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Abu Dhabi , UAE*


IMG_5970.jpg por khaldoonmaliki, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Abu Dhabi , UAE*


Abu Dhabi por fotoluvr, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Abu Dhabi , UAE*


Abu Dhabi - United Arab Emirates por Fabio - Miami, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Abu Dhabi , UAE*


Abu Dhabi - United Arab Emirates por Fabio - Miami, en Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

Monumental skyscrapers.

Great shots!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks silano


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Abu Dhabi , UAE*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8066/8223991781_c1c13aa018_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Abu Dhabi , UAE*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8207/8225063762_9c804ba914_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Abu Dhabi , UAE*


Sin título por marko8904, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Abu Dhabi , UAE*


Sin título por marko8904, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing....


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks Linguine


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai Skyline por www.garymcgovern.net, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai Skyline por Zubia Jamil, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8212/8342172590_3913845027_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Jumeirah Emirates Towers - Night View por Jumeirah Group, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8224/8341114549_47cc13124d_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Blue night light por PenparcauBoy, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Jumeirah Emirates Towers - Clique - Lounge and Bar por Jumeirah Group, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Fireworks 2013 Dubai por Nima Djafari, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Fireworks 2013 Dubai por Nima Djafari, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Crossing Marina... por Charlie_Joe, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai, Panorama - Skyline por blafond, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai, Panorama - Skyline por blafond, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai City por Walid photography, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai City por Walid photography, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai Marina por KhanSaqib, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai - skyline por Bilal /\/\iRza بلال ميرزا, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai - skyline por Bilal /\/\iRza بلال ميرزا, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Abu Dhabi , UAE*


Abu Dhabi - View From Hilton Baynunah por nor azmir safuan, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Emirates Park Towers por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


[ DUBAI SKYLINE ] por || UggBoy♥UggGirl || PHOTO || WORLD || TRAVEL ||, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Skyline por SaSa|Photography, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8502/8341101013_633445c0e4_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai Four Points By Sheraton Skybar por *Alebi*, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai 2012 por fotorené, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai Skyline #1 por Petur 'Wazhur' Jonsson, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Fast moving clouds por momentaryawe.com, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai por Indyblue, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Pomp and Might - Dubai Marina por Mohamed Mapara, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Rising up... por Charlie_Joe, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


The Palm Jumeirah por Salid, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Jumeirah palm por BenHammad, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE
*









Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/moonquai/8082705093/in/set-72157631758879110








Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/moonquai/8082705277/in/set-72157631758879110/








Source: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8468/8082705593_7c79c28fef_b.jpg








Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/moonquai/8082699512/in/set-72157631758879110/








Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/moonquai/8082699826/in/set-72157631758879110/








Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/moonquai/8082706675/in/set-72157631758879110/








Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/moonquai/8082707009/in/set-72157631758879110/








Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/moonquai/8082701046/in/set-72157631758879110/








Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/moonquai/8082707445/in/set-72157631758879110/








Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/moonquai/8082701444/in/set-72157631758879110/








Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/moonquai/8082701620/in/set-72157631758879110/








Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/moonquai/8082707883/in/set-72157631758879110/








Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/moonquai/8082706377/in/set-72157631758879110/








Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/moonquai/8082705895/in/set-72157631758879110/








Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/moonquai/8082705471/in/set-72157631758879110/


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

^^ Amazing.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for your comment


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*

































































Marina Quays


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2664/4068038134_e95f300629_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2618/4235140416_ecbfd339f7_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai_516 por Tarbriada, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


dubai skyline at dawn IMG_0125 por richywig, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai_512 por Tarbriada, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai Skyline por Naina Thangaraj, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Anchor Marina Sunset por Jimmy G, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai Skyline #1 por Petur 'Wazhur' Jonsson, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


The Palace, Downtime Dubai por ztij0, en Flickr


----------



## starozagorec (Feb 15, 2009)

Atlantis The Palm, Dubai


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please put some credits on that photo. Thanks


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pic


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous photos....thanks italiano. :cheers:


----------



## starozagorec (Feb 15, 2009)

*UEA, Dubai
*








_
Daniel Cheong Photography_


----------



## starozagorec (Feb 15, 2009)

*UAE, Dubai*










_Gary Foo Photography_


----------



## starozagorec (Feb 15, 2009)

*The Diamond Ring of Dubai*










_Gary Foo Photography_


----------



## starozagorec (Feb 15, 2009)

*UAE, Dubai*









_
Gary Foo Photography_


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## starozagorec (Feb 15, 2009)

*UAE, Dubai
*








_
Daniel Cheong Photogrphy_


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai*


IMG_1782 por baldrick2dogs, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Abu Dhabi*


AL BAHR TOWERS 1 por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Abu Dhabi*


AL BAHR TOWERS 2 por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai*


downtown-dubai-united-arab-emirates_0 por samtruck2003, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai*


IMG_9876.jpg por khaldoonmaliki, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8049/8443314133_61a5aed97d_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8088/8444406318_550cb4d143_b_d.jpg


----------



## Abella Ivan (Dec 18, 2012)

UAE ahhh my favorite place  loved those images ............


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

:cheers2:


----------



## starozagorec (Feb 15, 2009)

*Burj Khalifa night,Dubai
*








_by Petko Yotovski_


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

fabulous photos


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Abu Dhabi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Abu Dhabi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Abu Dhabi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Abu Dhabi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Abu Dhabi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Abu Dhabi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Abu Dhabi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Abu Dhabi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Abu Dhabi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Abu Dhabi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Abu Dhabi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Abu Dhabi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Abu Dhabi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Abu Dhabi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Abu Dhabi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------

